# Catastrophic error during installation of Black and White 2



## kaygo (May 20, 2007)

Hi everyone! I'm new here so please bear with me (this is actually my 1st post).
i bought Black and white 2 because many say its a great game. To my utter dismay, during the installation of the 3rd cd, a message appeared saying "*catastrophic error *your system has not been modified"  I had the cds replaced but the problem occured again at the *same spot in the third cd * :upset: 

I am wondering why the first two cds were installed without problem but during that particular spot in the third cd, the catastrophic error pops out.

My specs: Windows XP SP3, Pentium4 2.4 Ghz, P4VMM2, 768 ram, LG DVD-ROM, ATI RADEON 9550 256mb (with latest drivers).

Please please help. Thank you very much in advance


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi kaygo, welcome to TSF

I found this possible solution at the PlanetBlackAndWhite forum.......... http://www.forumplanet.com/planetblackandwhite/topic.asp?fid=1678&tid=1775824



> *Access Denied installation error*
> If when you trying to install you game and it returns the error:
> 
> "_*Black and white 2 has failed to install. Your system has not been modified. Please re-run the installer to try again.
> ...


----------

